# nude pictures



## brendamke (Sep 26, 2014)

Found nude pictures of my wife on our computer, I started checking her texting and all she is texting is two women


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Is she sending her nudes to the women?

Do you know who took the nudes of your wife?


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

What's your question? 
If you found them on the PC, check her emails. If you don't have access to them, put a keylogger on the PC. 
Don't confront until you know the truth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

OR, she has the guys under a woman's name ???


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

OldWolf57 said:


> OR, she has the guys under a woman's name ???


Ding, ding, ding, ding. 

Good call OldWolf


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

That's rude. Seriously, WW.

Did you read the texts to the women? It doesn't have to be a man she's sending nudes to.

Did she take them for you? Do you have a birthday coming up?


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

My stbx had the boytoys phone number listed under his daughters name. He even had the phone registered in her name so when I checked the phone records it showed up as a womans name.

This is a pretty common trick trying to hide things.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am NOT a trusting person, so I look for the hidden to shine a light on it'

Dude, if you want to know,, ask her. and if you still feel something is not right. Go ninja like Weightlifter says.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If you ask her, make it without suspicion so she doesn't start going underground with it.

"Oooh sexy pics on your computer, Rawr! What's that all about??"


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

So who took the pics of your wife? i'd check all emails and text history under all names just to see and either confirm or allay suspicions it's not snooping just protecting yourself from greater hurt


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Check the exif data on the photos. You may be able to see who took the pictures the camera model and when. You can probably download a free exit reader of some sort. I am on the road at the moment and do not have time to look. 

The readers are easy to use 

I would install a keylogger and use a var right about now also. 

Good luck
Wd


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

If something is going on it will make it harder to find out if she knows you have suspicions.

Investigate quietly.

She may be texting with an app that doesn't show a history. Check her phone for texting apps and games that allow texts. Check her computer too.

Download a real time keylogger on her computer.

Does she have an iphone?

Check the phone bill to see who and how often she texts.


----------



## kalimata (Jan 29, 2014)

All photographs taken in the JPG format usually have meta-data hidden within them. You can tell what type of phone it was taken with, and if the GPS is activated, where the picture was taken. Google EXIF and JPG Metadata viewer.

Goto this site and upload the picture
http://regex.info/exif.cgi

It will tell you more details


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Can you tell where the pics were taken? Set up a nanny cam in that place. They sell cameras now which are very well disguised as a clock radio, wall clock, smoke detector, etc. Also put audio recording there if you think she may be with someone or talking on her phone as she does it.

A VAR near the computer could catch some interesting things if she is video chatting on the computer.

VAR her car for sure. Hide it extremely well under her seat or under the dashboard. Silence all the sounds on the recorder using the software settings. You can also snip a wire to the speaker without killing the electronics. Or you can plug in an earphone/headbud plug and cut off the wires from it. That will silence the speaker for sure.

Review all the phone records, credit card statements, ATM withdrawals, etc. You're looking for anything unusual.

Whatever you find, don't say a word to her yet. Don't ever tell her your source of intel or she will learn to evade it. If you do find something, come back here first to get ideas on how to confront her. Soft confronts or premature confronts will severely damage your ability to get to the truth and to save your marriage if that is your goal.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I wouldnt say a word about it until you gathered more evidence. 

Too easy right now for her to say they were meant for you. If you can prove they were or weren't you'll be in a better position to have the coversation where you can be sure you're not being lied to.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

To trace phone numbers you will almost certainly have to pay for a reverse lookup service. Google or free lookups are only useful if the number is tied to a business. Don't waste too much time with the free services, just pay for it if you don't get a quick answer for free.


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

My wh0re sent me the pics as well as him, just in case I found them, devious [email protected]! !


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Put nude photos of yourself in the same place on her computer where she will easily find them.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

brendamke said:


> Found nude pictures of my wife on our computer, I started checking her texting and all she is texting is two women


if you could send them to me, i could comment further. 

seriously though, she is probably horny for some bisexual cybersex. Are you ok with that or not? if ok, set up boundaries for her online and physical experiences. If not, drop the bomb on her activity.

for some women, cybersex is a way to get horny for YOU.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

There are many reasons she could have these pictures on her phone. Hard to think of any innocent ones though.

Total investigation is obviously necessary. Unfortunately, an affair with a co worker can be impossible to catch.

That could require a poly.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

If it where me, I'd set up a VAR(s) where she's most likely to use her phone.

Then create a phony email account and send her an email from it say thanks for the hot photo(with the photo attached). You can't wait to see the real thing.

If she doesn't say anything to you about it, she's hiding something...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

kalimata said:


> All photographs taken in the JPG format usually have meta-data hidden within them. You can tell what type of phone it was taken with, and if the GPS is activated, where the picture was taken. Google EXIF and JPG Metadata viewer.
> 
> Goto this site and upload the picture
> http://regex.info/exif.cgi
> ...


Unless they were scanned from hard copy and then saved.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

murphy5 said:


> *if you could send them to me, i could comment further. *
> 
> seriously though, she is probably horny for some bisexual cybersex. Are you ok with that or not? if ok, set up boundaries for her online and physical experiences. If not, drop the bomb on her activity.
> 
> for some women, cybersex is a way to get horny for YOU.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Still here?


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Nucking Futs said:


>


Oh yeah baby!!!


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Rugs said:


> Still here?


Hasn't been back since he posted, hasn't seen any of these responses.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

The nude pics must have been her surprise for his bday or maybe Christmas. The two women she was texting with must be either friends or photographers either doing the shoot for her or offering tips on how to do the most seductive poses for husband.

OP gets an awesome present! OP wins!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Guys and Gals, is anyone else sensing the scent of a troll?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Xenote said:


> Guys and Gals, is anyone else sensing the scent of a troll?


The moderators ban many people who cry troll since its against forum rules.

Its better to notify them if you have serious suspicions.

You can also PM the poster to see if he/she is doing ok and see if they would like to update their thread. It often works.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up chaparral....I wasn't aware of the protocol.


----------

